# Java Applet unter Mac wird nicht angezeigt



## Batikan (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich stehe vor einem komischen problem. Unter Windows kann ich mit ie und moz ein applet anzeigen.
Unter dem mac 10.4 und JRE 1.5 wird nichts angezeigt.
Zudem öffnet sich die .jar datei auch nicht. Fehlermeldung: Das Programm "Jar Launcher" wurde unerwartet beendet. Wieso spinnt jetzt der Mac? 
Angemerkt ist noch das in der Konsole keinerlei Fehlermeldungen erscheinen, auf der Statusleiste steht nur.. Java Applet loading failed....

Nach java Software update habe ich immer noch die Java 1.5 version (Terminal: java -version
java version "1.5.0_16"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_16-b06-284)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_16-133, mixed mode, sharing)

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!


LG


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2009)

Vermutlich braucht das Applet Java 6. Fehlermeldung steht in der Java Konsole, bitte posten


----------



## Batikan (11. Mai 2009)

also nach der softwareaktualisierung bin ich bei java 1.5 gelandet

Aha jetzt tut sich da etwas.. vorher kam keine Fehlermeldung:
hier die ausgabe der Konsole... Java kann ich nicht mehr aktualiseren, vorabbemerkt..


java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:675)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:177)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:316)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(AppletClassLoader.java:119)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(AppletClassLoader.java:605)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(AppletPanel.java:723)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(AppletViewer.java:1864)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:652)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:326)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:613)


LG


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2009)

Jup, zu altes Java. Java 6 gibt es für Mac AFAIK nur für 64 bit.


----------



## Batikan (11. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Hab das Problem mit dem anzeigen des Applets gelöst.. Bei Eclipse kann man unter Window->Preferences->Java->Compiler die kompatible jre version definieren. Bei mir war es auf 1.6 eingestellt. Da im Applet keine erwünschten Funktionen aus dem 6er enthalten waren konnte ich es einfach runterdrehen auf 1.5...

Jedoch besteht leider immer noch das Problem, die Jar datei öffnen zu können, obowhl dieser auch runter auf 1.5 gestellt worden ist, oder ich habe es falsch exportiert .... Hoffe das mir jemand dabei einen Rat geben kann...

LG


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2009)

Applets haben üblicherweise keine Klasse mit main Methode, können also auch nicht ausgeführt werden.
Solltest du jedoch eine solche besitzen und sie auch im Manifest (oder der IDE) eingetragen haben, dann wird dir die Fehlermeldung Aufschluß geben. Dazu musst du das jar von Konsole starten.


----------



## thE_29 (12. Mai 2009)

Kann man bei Eclipse nicht einstellen, als Applet starten?


----------

